# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad Rear Aero Wiper Conversion Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Is your standard rear wiper blade not cleaning up as well as you'd like? This kit upgrades the standard style rear wiper arm to the new Aero style found on most newer vehicles, giving you better rear window cleaning and visibility with a wiper blade that forms better to the rear glass.

A direct fit upgrade that has a precision edge natural rubber insert and wiper arm with a special tension spring for clean wiping and noise-free operation.

*_Replacement Aero Wiper Blade available: ES420672_


*A direct fit upgrade*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*
]






Fits:
Audi Allroad (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions.

Jason


----------

